# Would amano shrimp be safe with my fish?



## Aplomado

I am considering getting a few Amano shrimp to eat hair algae in our 125 gallon tank. The tank is heavily planted. Right now, here is the species list:

5 Bosmoni rainbows 
7 black widow tetras 
1 dwarf groumi (sp) 
14 x-ray tetras 
5 Sterba's cory 
2 oto catfish

Would the Amano shrimp get along?

Thanks!

Here's the tank:


----------



## rowdaddy

As long as you don't buy juvies. Lol

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## Mountain Maker

As long as the can reliably hide, you're golden.


----------



## junglefowl

They will do fine but amano doesn't take care much of hair algea in my experience!!!


----------



## Yo-han

No problem indeed, unless you only can get very small ones. IME they are very good green hair algae eater, unless you overfeed them.


----------



## niko

The Amano shrimp is the smartest aquarium inhabitant you will ever see. If you don't see them at all that means they are afraid of something and will not come out. But they will not let themselves be eaten by anyone. So you are safe adding them to the tank but if you never see them some of the fish you have swim in a way that the shrimp don't like or the shrimp find them threatening in some way. That's all there is to it - the Amanos will not be eaten but you may never see them.


----------



## ObiQuiet

niko said:


> The Amano shrimp is the smartest aquarium inhabitant you will ever see.


They've surprised my by grabbing food, running away with it, and then defending it. Like a dog with a bone. Surprising behavior for a brain so small.

One individual has been in my tank for 4+ years, with similar tankmates to those in Aplomado's question.


----------



## Aplomado

I got them, they are MASSACRING the hair algae!!!


----------



## Lusher

for hair algae that is so annoying got experience with that, for me I got it by hand the major portion the rest i just added ordinary goldfish for a few weeks...they may eat some of your plant leaves but they love hair algae as well...problem solve. amano help too...


----------



## Yo-han

Aplomado said:


> I got them, they are MASSACRING the hair algae!!!


Nice!


----------



## HisXlency

I had 3 amanos and they cleaned the tank front to back in 2 weeks. You will be fine with them in that size tank


----------



## nats2first

niko said:


> The Amano shrimp is the smartest aquarium inhabitant you will ever see. If you don't see them at all that means they are afraid of something and will not come out. But they will not let themselves be eaten by anyone. So you are safe adding them to the tank but if you never see them some of the fish you have swim in a way that the shrimp don't like or the shrimp find them threatening in some way. That's all there is to it - the Amanos will not be eaten but you may never see them.


----------



## nats2first

Can't say I agree when they haven't grown to full size or at least grown some. All of my fish (Harlequin Rasboras, Celestial Pearl Danios, Otocinclis) were friendly with my 1 inch Amanos. The exception were the Blood Fin Tetras which killed every one I had in the tank. I'm ordering large Amanos this time and hopefully they'll be big enough to fend for themselves.


----------

